# Helix DSP.3 questions



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

It's pretty strait forward but one question I ha e is the bass processing. Under the FX tab it says "augmented bass processing applied on channel F. Then at the bottom there is check boxes that read.
" channel E - subwoofer output" and
"channel F+G - line output".

Right now my sub amp is using channel G and H. If I want to try this, do I move my sub to channel F and use a Y adapter or do those check boxes do something I'm not understanding?


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

how many sub amps are you using?
if one why are you using g & h for sub out?


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

toneloc2 said:


> how many sub amps are you using?
> if one why are you using g & h for sub out?


Just one. But it has left right input so I just used both.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

ooo how much bass output are you getting? did you link both channels for any adjustments you are making?


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

toneloc2 said:


> ooo how much bass output are you getting? did you link both channels for any adjustments you are making?


They are linked. I just have the gain lower on my sub amp


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

This is something that has been pointed out to the crew at Audiotec Fischer. The channels are based on the first DSP that the functions were available in and the labeling just needs to be addressed for each other processor and the available channels. 

It shouldn't be too long before we see an update. I believe this will be a part of it.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

dobslob said:


> This is something that has been pointed out to the crew at Audiotec Fischer. The channels are based on the first DSP that the functions were available in and the labeling just needs to be addressed for each other processor and the available channels.
> 
> It shouldn't be too long before we see an update. I believe this will be a part of it. <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


Thanks for answering.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Mahapederdon said:


> They are linked. I just have the gain lower on my sub amp


can i see a pic of your io screen for the helix... just wondering how much bass your actually getting. unless you are using the inputs on the helix for the sub channel.. when i used the g & h output from helix to my mono amp i get barely any out put... so i used a y adapter...


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

toneloc2 said:


> can i see a pic of your io screen for the helix... just wondering how much bass your actually getting. unless you are using the inputs on the helix for the sub channel.. when i used the g & h output from helix to my mono amp i get barely any out put... so i used a y adapter...


Here ya go, Appreciate your help


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

so your running separate rca s from your source for the subs?


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

toneloc2 said:


> so your running separate rca s from your source for the subs?


Yessir


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

The new software is available as a beta on the website now. It has been working just fine for me and the mislabeled options are gone.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

dobslob said:


> The new software is available as a beta on the website now. It has been working just fine for me and the mislabeled options are gone.


Sweet. Thanks for the heads up man.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

Has anybody used the rta auto feature on any of the helix dsp's? It looks like it only uses graphic eq.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

I use it quite often, and yes it uses graphic EQ. If I see it doing strange adjustments I tune using parametric or a combination and see if I can improve it. 

It is really quite good with averaging out the response. Our demo vehicle was tuned using just the Auto EQ, and it sounds darn good.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

dobslob said:


> I use it quite often, and yes it uses graphic EQ. If I see it doing strange adjustments I tune using parametric or a combination and see if I can improve it.
> 
> It is really quite good with averaging out the response. Our demo vehicle was tuned using just the Auto EQ, and it sounds darn good.


How about if your running active? Change the match range to suit the driver? I use rew but my brother likes this way cause it's on the same screen. I'm trying to persuade him to learn rew.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

I ALWAYS run active. 

Yes, you can break the system all down and tune each speaker individually if you like. You would definitely want to set the auto tune frequencies for each channel as you go through it. I probably wouldn't bother with the sub and auto EQ.

REW is a great program and can help you pinpoint and fix a lot of issues in a system, but for every day tuning I love using the built in RTA.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

dobslob said:


> I use it quite often, and yes it uses graphic EQ. If I see it doing strange adjustments I tune using parametric or a combination and see if I can improve it.
> 
> It is really quite good with averaging out the response. Our demo vehicle was tuned using just the Auto EQ, and it sounds darn good.


Looking forward to trying out RTA once I get my new amp installed 

Are you using it in systems with rear fills too?


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Looking forward to trying out RTA once I get my new amp installed
> 
> Are you using it in systems with rear fills too?


Yes Sir.


----------



## tranv9565 (Jun 6, 2017)

I finally swapped out my Mosconi 8to12 to the Helix DSP.3

The Helix is definitely way more intuitive to use but my one problem I am having is that I am getting a loud turn on and off thump now. Anyone know how to remedy this? Remote out is from the DSP to the amps. I've messed with the turn on and off delay but that hasn't helped much.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

tranv9565 said:


> I finally swapped out my Mosconi 8to12 to the Helix DSP.3
> 
> The Helix is definitely way more intuitive to use but my one problem I am having is that I am getting a loud turn on and off thump now. Anyone know how to remedy this? Remote out is from the DSP to the amps. I've messed with the turn on and off delay but that hasn't helped much.


Hey man your in San Diego. Me too, same processor. All I can think of is turn on timing. Try setting it at 0 maybe? Are all your speakers thumping or just the sub?


----------



## tranv9565 (Jun 6, 2017)

Mahapederdon said:


> tranv9565 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally swapped out my Mosconi 8to12 to the Helix DSP.3
> ...


Seems like it's just the sub but I can be wrong. I haven't done too much troubleshooting yet but definitely loudest is from the sub.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

dobslob said:


> I use it quite often, and yes it uses graphic EQ. If I see it doing strange adjustments I tune using parametric or a combination and see if I can improve it.
> 
> It is really quite good with averaging out the response. Our demo vehicle was tuned using just the Auto EQ, and it sounds darn good.


Does helix just take an average of a few mics and use that for a default Cal file for the mic they sell? I wanna use my brothers with REW but nowhere can I find anything about a Cal file.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

dobslob said:


> The new software is available as a beta on the website now. It has been working just fine for me and the mislabeled options are gone.


Hey guys the Beta version disappeared but I'm dealing with the same issues on the FX panel. Mislabeled options. Anybody got a copy they could email me?


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

Lanson said:


> Hey guys the Beta version disappeared but I'm dealing with the same issues on the FX panel. Mislabeled options. Anybody got a copy they could email me?


Which version were you wanting specifically? I have a few versions saved on my other PC I could send you, just not sure if it's the one you were wanting to use.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

ajt976 said:


> Which version were you wanting specifically? I have a few versions saved on my other PC I could send you, just not sure if it's the one you were wanting to use.



4.52a (thank for the PM)


I need to see if anybody has that version with the fixed FX panel. That's the crux right now.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

4.52a is the version that is listed on their site right now (I downloaded it the other day and just checked and it's still there).


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

Lanson said:


> 4.52a (thank for the PM)
> 
> I need to see if anybody has that version with the fixed FX panel. That's the crux right now.


Yea, I think previously they had 4.42b listed as the release and 4.52a as the beta, looks like 4.52a has been promoted to the release and the beta section wiped?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Not sure but definitely it is true that the 4.52a version has the issue. Unless there's a special hidden feature that lets someone change the setting.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

What exactly is the problem? Not quite sure I'm clear on what the issue is. I see that it's something to do with mislabeled options, but what exactly is mislabeled?

Thanks.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

jtrosky said:


> What exactly is the problem? Not quite sure I'm clear on what the issue is. I see that it's something to do with mislabeled options, but what exactly is mislabeled?
> 
> Thanks.


All the FX features seem tied to the wrong channels chosen to set the unit up. Things meant for front woofer speakers set as sub channel or tweeters, or whatever. The FX controls need to follow the RCA outs that I need to run the system


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

So I'm new to the Helix (don't even have it yet - just exploring the software while waiting for it to get here). Is there no way to "assign" the FX options to whatever channels you want? They are just designed for a certain channel(s) and you must use those specific channels for the FX features? You'd think the FX features would be completely "assignable" with how flexible the Helix DSP software is...


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

jtrosky said:


> So I'm new to the Helix (don't even have it yet - just exploring the software while waiting for it to get here). Is there no way to "assign" the FX options to whatever channels you want? They are just designed for a certain channel(s) and you must use those specific channels for the FX features? You'd think the FX features would be completely "assignable" with how flexible the Helix DSP software is...


Yes. They are set already. There intuitive so they are already on one of the last channels the sub would be on anyway.


----------



## PaperLion (Aug 15, 2019)

I don't actually remember updating. I guess it does it automatically? Today I just noticed the "dynamic" option under clarity expander, and that they added a link to 'F' for active on it as well. Very mysterious. I clicked it! Sounds good.


----------



## tuk8_ger (Nov 15, 2019)

jtrosky said:


> So I'm new to the Helix (don't even have it yet - just exploring the software while waiting for it to get here). Is there no way to "assign" the FX options to whatever channels you want? They are just designed for a certain channel(s) and you must use those specific channels for the FX features? You'd think the FX features would be completely "assignable" with how flexible the Helix DSP software is...


I just ran into the same problem. It seems that the channel displays in the software is wrong. But unfortunately the channel assignment for the FX feature doesn't seem to be as flexible as expected. The manual states that the channels are fixed. See page 22 / 23 of their manual.

So bass processing is fixed to channel H (for DSP.3) or StageXpander to Channel A+B. At least they could have fixed the description in the software. At first I didn't look into the DSP.3 manual, since the DSP-Tool handbook is excelent. 

regards from Germany
Tuk8


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

tuk8_ger said:


> I just ran into the same problem. It seems that the channel displays in the software is wrong. But unfortunately the channel assignment for the FX feature doesn't seem to be as flexible as expected. The manual states that the channels are fixed. See page 22 / 23 of their manual.
> 
> So bass processing is fixed to channel H (for DSP.3) or StageXpander to Channel A+B. At least they could have fixed the description in the software. At first I didn't look into the DSP.3 manual, since the DSP-Tool handbook is excelent.
> 
> ...


I believe Helix has fixed this problem in the upcoming Ultra. The Ultra will have "Virtual Channel Processing" (VCP) that will allow the sound effects to be routed to any output channel(s) one chooses. Maybe the DSP.3 will get this capability in an upcoming software upgrade.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm playing with the 4.60 Beta software and it looks like they are mid way through correcting the labeling issues. I just wrote them another email reminding them of the confusion it causes.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

dobslob said:


> I'm playing with the 4.60 Beta software and it looks like they are mid way through correcting the labeling issues. I just wrote them another email reminding them of the confusion it causes.


Will the new software work with all of the newer Helix products or just the new Helix Ultra?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jtrosky said:


> Will the new software work with all of the newer Helix products or just the new Helix Ultra?


Every software version has worked with their current and past offerings (except the brax nox4 I think). I can only assume this will be the same.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

Actually, I just realized that my post wasn't very clear. What I meant to ask was if the new "virtual channel processing" feature in the new software will work for recent devices as well as the Ultra. I have seen a few posts about this new feature being for the new Helix Ultra, but it was my understanding that it will work with the Ultra as well as other ACO-based Helix products.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> Every software version has worked with their current and past offerings (except the brax nox4 I think). I can only assume this will be the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


SkizeR do you know even ANY of the tiniest details as to why the newer software doesn't';w work on the NOX4DSP ??

I dev always been curios about that because at one point in time, several years ago right when the DSP.2 was coming out, I was on the phone with someone at HAT (the former US distributor for Heliz/Brax) and that person somewhat knowledgable implied that while the software wasn't yet compatible with the NOX4DSP, that it MIGHT well be at some some point in time in the future.

I mean, don't get me wrong, I understand what vaporware is, but I AM curious if you or anyone understands Amy of the details as yo where the incompatibility between the NOX4 and the newer Helix software lies...which, as you point out, IS mostly backwards compatible.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

seafish said:


> SkizeR do you know even ANY of the tiniest details as to why the newer software doesn't';w work on the NOX4DSP ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea. It is weird, but I have no idea. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jtrosky said:


> Actually, I just realized that my post wasn't very clear. What I meant to ask was if the new "virtual channel processing" feature in the new software will work for recent devices as well as the Ultra. I have seen a few posts about this new feature being for the new Helix Ultra, but it was my understanding that it will work with the Ultra as well as other ACO-based Helix products.


Pretty sure itll be on all ACO equipt processors 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> No idea. It is weird, but I have no idea.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Are you close enough to anyone at Helix to ask about that??


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

seafish said:


> Are you close enough to anyone at Helix to ask about that??


I can message florian, the software engineer 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> I can message florian, the software engineer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


That would be simply awesome ... I dont need the 2nd gen software on my NOX4DSP, but I AM simply curious as to why it won't update/work.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Skizer, I am SURE that you are busy and I realize that this is NOT a huge priority for you, but if you could remember to message Fabian sometime soon to get his input on the reasons why the newer software won't wok with the NOX4DSP I would much appreciate it!!!


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Or you can simply PM his email and I'll do it.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

The NOX4 DSP is limited in what it can do by the DSP chipset, it isn't so much a software thing, but rather the limits of the hardware itself. 

As far as the Virtual Channels, the new software does not show the capability for the MINI or the DSP.3. This is likely because a system with those DSPs will not be as complex and won't likely have a need for the extra control. Then again it may just be that it isn't set up for any current products and only the newest DSPs interfaces have changed. At this point it doesn't show it in the Brax DSP either. I'll see what I can find out about the possibilities for current products.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

dobslob said:


> The NOX4 DSP is limited in what it can do by the DSP chipset, it isn't so much a software thing, but rather the limits of the hardware itself.


Got it....Thanks for the explanation!!!!


----------

